

How to rent apple thunderbolt display in SF for a month - shubhamgoel

I am visting San Francisco for 6 weeks. 
My problem: I am badly addicted to working on the big 27" apple screen. 
What I am looking for: a solution where I can use the screen for a period of 6 weeks without paying a hefty price of ~$1000
I have seen a couple of websites which are renting the screen, but they are charging around ~$750 for one month. It would cost me the same to buy a screen.
======
jrmg
Might be crazy, but (as you've seen) these displays have good resale value.
Perhaps you could buy one at the apple store, then resell it via e.g.
Craigslist when you leave - I bet it'd cost less than renting it.

~~~
tonyjwang
Even better, you could buy and sell one on Craigslist and save even more.

~~~
shubhamgoel
ya.. that sounds like a great idea. I'll start checking out stuff on
Craigslist.

